# Sulfur for Varroa control?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I see you did not get a response to your other thread with this same question. Perhaps you would get a better response if you specified how you intended to apply the sulfur. 

Two obvious possibilities I can think of are "smoking" it, or applying it as a dust.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried to delete the other post and put the thread in the proper forum, but I couldn't figure out how to delete the other one.

I am not planning on trying it anytime soon. I first wanted to gather any information on whether it had been tried or not. I'm not sure how the best way to apply it would be. I guess dusting it in the hive would be best.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be interested in reading this study involving sulfur powder and varroa in honeybee colonies:
http://www.pakentomol.com/Downloads/Issues/2008-2/4.pdf


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Doesn't look very effective.


----------

